# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  İstanbul'un işgal günlerinden çok özel fotoğraflar

## bozok

*İşTE İSTANBUL'UN İşGAL GüRüNTüLERİ*

16.03.2010 

İstanbul 16 Mart 1920'de İngilizler tarafından "resmen" işgal edilmişti. O işgalden günümüze tam 90 yıl geçti.

İngilizler'in 13 Kasım 1918'de başlayan fiili işgali 16 Mart 1920’de resmen işgale dönmüştü. İşte işgal günlerinden çok özel fotoğraflar :




















Odatv.com

----------

